# My Little Angel - DouDou



## bobomuimui (May 30, 2007)

DouDou is my fourth cat. My dream black cat:blackcat
(1) 









(2)









(3)









(4)









(5) 









(6) 









(7)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the world of black kitties! I'm sure you know by now how very special they are!

DouDou is ADORABLE!


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Your little black angel is so adorable. It is my dream to have a black cat too! :blackcatWelcome to the forum!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

The sweetest little face! OH my goodness! Congratulations to you!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, you're sure managed to take great pictures of a black cat, which many people on here have said is hard to do. Your shelves on the wall are genius!


----------

